# Bolens 1477



## dundfarm (Aug 10, 2012)

Just bought a 1477 and need a 48" deck belt does anyone know what size it is and where I can get one?


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome, you have a 1971- 1477, (nice). This is the only year made. There are four decks at 48", all of then use 130" belts.
Check out you're tractor store, should be easy to find, hope this helps!

Tom


----------



## dundfarm (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Thomas 
I just bought one and also replaced one of the spindle shafts, works good now. I found the belt local at a tractor store that use to sell bolens they charge me $77 for the belt, that hurt. I would like to find some more attachment for it like a tiller and snow thrower, if you hear of anything let me know. Thanks, frank


----------



## Thomas68 (Jul 13, 2012)

Frank, glad you like your tractor, $77 for a belt (wow) i'm sorry to hear that. Go out and take your tractor for a ride, it will help with the pain!:usa:

Tom


----------

